# Golf - Improve Your Game



## FitnessOver50 (Jan 22, 2010)

Whenever I go to the course, everyone is talking about the latest equipment that will help improve their game.

I find it ironic that hardly anyone talks about improving their fitness or strength in order to improve their game.

It is warm here in Vancouver, so I am going golfing tomorrow with a few friends. That's why I bring up the topic of golf fitness.

I am 53 and find that as I increase my strength and fitness levels, my endurance increases. It makes a huge difference, especially while playing the last 4 holes. As a result, I have be able to reduce my golf scores without changing any of my equipment.

Food for thought.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree being fit is going to help you with your game look how John Dailys swing has improved his weight drop it will be interesting to so how consistant he can be this year once he has adjusted his game. Also welcome to the forum great first post.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Over 50 I'm over 60 and I couldn't agree with you more:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I hope very soon I'll be able to report exactly how well being in shape worked... I wish it could just come from wishing, but it doesn't work that way.

One way or the other, I don't think it can hurt.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Strength,and stamina are much more important than equipment. Makes little difference of the equipment being used if a golfer is not strong enough to swing them properly, over the entire 18 holes. I know guys who are not strong enough to swing these 460cc drivers correctly, who are playing better, and longer with 380cc drivers. 

I am just now getting back on the golf course after a 7 week lay off due to a flu bug that turned into pneumonia. Yesterday's round, for me was great example of the importance of strength , and stamina. On the front 9 I played pretty well carding a 38. With out a stop at the turn I continued on. I parred 10, 11, 12, and 13. Each one of those pars became increasingly difficult as I progressed through my round. Holes 14-18 were either bogey, or double bogey, and I wound up with a 45 for the back 9. My loss of stamina caused me to lose my swing balance, and timing, which in turn had my hands, and arms out running my lower body. 

I normally walk most of my rounds, but yesterday I rode, knowing I still have a stamina issue. If I had of walked, yesterday's 83 could very easily have been a 93, or worse for all I know.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> Strength,and stamina are much more important than equipment. Makes little difference of the equipment being used if a golfer is not strong enough to swing them properly, over the entire 18 holes. I know guys who are not strong enough to swing these 460cc drivers correctly, who are playing better, and longer with 380cc drivers.
> 
> I am just now getting back on the golf course after a 7 week lay off due to a flu bug that turned into pneumonia. Yesterday's round, for me was great example of the importance of strength , and stamina. On the front 9 I played pretty well carding a 38. With out a stop at the turn I continued on. I parred 10, 11, 12, and 13. Each one of those pars became increasingly difficult as I progressed through my round. Holes 14-18 were either bogey, or double bogey, and I wound up with a 45 for the back 9. My loss of stamina caused me to lose my swing balance, and timing, which in turn had my hands, and arms out running my lower body.
> 
> I normally walk most of my rounds, but yesterday I rode, knowing I still have a stamina issue. If I had of walked, yesterday's 83 could very easily have been a 93, or worse for all I know.




I understand the loss of stamina. I was suffering from a heart condition on the electrical side and it took the doctors along time to figure out the problem so now I'm waiting just to get some consitant play in, its snowing today


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> its snowing today


There's no preacher in the world who knows any comforting words to say when snow lies on the golf course.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> There's no preacher in the world who knows any comforting words to say when snow lies on the golf course.


Here we had parent teacher's conferences with compensatory time and it snows! We had beautiful weather during the work days I can't win:laugh:


----------

